# Vape Meet Durbs - Scream



## Rob Fisher

Another great get together of some awesome Durban Peeps! We were all there to test the new Ice Cream flavour from HazeWorks called Scream!




Scream from HazeWorks!



The Sir Vape Coffee Machine is fully operational and makes a brilliant cup of coffee!


The upstairs chill lounge!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice photos @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## outlaw_cloud

ahhh shoot i missed this one too, any idea when the next vape meet will be in durban?


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> ahhh shoot i missed this one too, any idea when the next vape meet will be in durban?



Probably in May... end of May.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Ok I'll keep eye open so keen to attend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVapeApe

Any update on next Meet?


----------

